#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  [vaga analista de suporte junior]

## leoberbert

Atuará na área de análise de suporte à sistemas.

Conhecimentos necessários:

* Experiência em Linux/Unix/Aix.
* Desejável conhecimento em shell script e awk. Perl será um diferencial.
* Desejável conhecimento em SQL/PLSQL.
* Ensino Superior completo ou cursando.
* Inglês Técnico.
* Conhecimento de Telecom será um diferencial.

Local de Trabalho: Santo André - SP

Caso tenha interesse, enviar CV com pretensão salarial para [email protected].

----------

